# Evidence Eliminator Review



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

*EVIDENCE ELIMINATOR*

*Please note that I'm a 3rd party reviewer and that I'm in no way affiliated with this software.*

The program I'm about to review is from the web site http://www.evidence-eliminator.com/

Whenever you're online or even offline, your Operating System stores information about your files that have been opened, sites you've accessed, and many other areas. Even when you delete files, either via your recycle bin, or pressing Shift and then Delete, the information fragments are still available, with the use of Forensic Software, such as Encase.

This is a large security risk, considering many people sell old pc's on ebay, etc. Your credit card details, passwords, and other personal information may be able to be accessed, and used without your knowledge.

So, onto a program that will change all that.

Evidence Eliminator is a user friendly piece of software that is available for $150. I know, sounds expensive, but for a secure piece of mind, knowing that your credit card details are safe should you sell the drive on, its a small price to pay.

However, its not yet available for DOS, Linux or Mac systems.

I've included plenty of screenshots, so that you can see each major option as I talk about it. Bear in mind that there are many other things to see, but that would make this review rather cumbersome, and I'll try and explain those tabs in writing 

Okay, first is the main Welcome screen, which is shown below:










At the top right are the options available to you:

Safe Shutdown
Safe Restart
Quick Mode
Test Mode
Options

And at the bottom are buttons called:

Stop Work
Help
Clear Log
Copy Log
Save Log
View Log

This is the main screen that you will be viewing, when the program is removing any entries, so its important to understand this window fully.

First, the bottom buttons, as they're pretty self explanatory. Stop Work is the main one out of the six that you'll use. This does exactly what it says. If you're running the full options (more about that later), then you may have to do something there and then, say pop online and put the lotto numbers on. As the full option can take some time, waiting for it to end may mean you're not a millionaire that week.

Anyway, just press that button, let it finish the work its currently doing, and it will stop completely. This normally takes a few seconds, but you'll have to start from the beginning again, though it may skip the previous options, as its already done them.

Help button brings up the Help functions, of which most of us have used at some time in our computer lives.

Clear Log clears the current log.

Copy/save Log copies the log so that you can paste into an email, etc. Save lets you save the log, where you normally save all downloaded files.

View Log is normally clicked all the time.

Now, the top buttons:

Safe Shutdown does the indepth stuff, but shuts the pc down at the end.
Safe Restart does the indepth stuff, but restarts the pc at the end, so its back to desktop for normal use.
Quick Mode is just that: the quick mode. This is exactly what it says, and depending on what you've enabled, will depend on the time. You won't be doing any indepth file or drive scanning, so can take around 10 minutes to complete. 
Test Mode runs all tasks, but is designed for logging. (see below screenshot)
Options has all the options that you need to enable certain tasks to be carried out.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, now onto the good stuff, the Options. Just click the Options button on the Welcome window, and you'll be presented with a wide range of areas.










On the top are many tabs, all of which have seperate tabs which contain the boxes you need to check/uncheck.

I'll indicate the ones that are best left unchecked, for quick use. If its not mentioned, then assume that they're to be ticked. Of course, its the individual's choice on what he/she wishes to have enabled.

The first one, of which is above, is the Windows tab. This then presents us with four other tabs:

General
Activity Logs
Other Areas
Clipboard

General - This contains the options to eliminate the swap file and Windows temporary files.

Activity Logs - There are three options here: Eliminate Registry Streams MRU, Eliminate Registry Streams, Eliminate Window Application logs. These are pretty self explanatory, however when eliminating the registry streams, if you're used to seeing the mostly used programs showing via Start | Programs (inactive ones hidden), then selecting these will remove this action from its memory, so all programs will show again. But, its only temporary, as it soon remembers what programs you're using, and hides them again.

Other Areas -

Windows Explorer: Eliminate Common Dialog History (Last visited locations and Open/Save Memory)

Media Player History: Eliminate media player v6-v10 history list, eliminate media player v7 media library and playlists. Of course, this last option regarding the playlists is optional, so tick if you wish.

Clipboard - Eliminate all contents of clipboard memory. The clipboard is an area of memory used to store text, pictures and other information between programs and when you use Copy and Paste functions in Windows.

The second one, of which is below, is the Start tab:










This then presents us with two other tabs:

Run/Find History
Recent Activities

Run/Find History - Eliminate Run, Find Computer and Find Files history. These are all words, or search terms you've typed in, which are remembered.

Recent Activities -

Eliminate recent documents list: The documents folder of the Start Menu keeps a list of the last 15 documents you have used.

Eliminate Start Menu order list: The Start Menu remembers what has been on its menu. This option clears the history and forces the menu to alphabetical order.

Eliminate Start Menu click history: The Start Menu remembers the dates and times you use programs, in an encrypted database. This option eliminates the hidden database.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The third one, of which is below, is the IE tab:










History and Cache
Cookies
Downloaded Components

History and Cache 

This has many options to tick, which, depending on the user's preferences, can be ticked.

Internet Explorer remembers all URL's texts, pictures and sounds.

As shown on the screenshot above, they're pretty self explanatory. You can eliminate Internet Explorer URLs, Temporary Internet Files, History and Bookmarks.

As Bookmarks are all the sites that you visit regulary, i.e. Your Favourites, this option may be left unticked, otherwise you'll lose all of them.

Cookies -

All web servers put cookies into your browser to identify you. Many are harmless, but some can be used for researching about your browsing habits, e.g. Spyware.

Also, they are used in online forms, e.g. home banking or email such as Hotmail.

There is an option to eliminate all cookies on your pc. However, you also have the option to add cookies that you wish to keep. These may be ones that are used for entering your details, like a username and/or password. For these, you can click on each individual cookie, and press the Add button, to save them from deleting.

Again, its up to each user, but for a secure pc, its recommended to delete all. They'll be recreated once you go back to that website.

Downloaded Components -

Web servers install components into your browser. Many are safe, but can still be used for tracking purposes. You can choose to eliminate the components, or add some of the Current ones to the Keep list, like the Cookie tab.

The fourth tab is the NSN, shown below:










NSN4+ Browser
NSN4+ Cookies
NSN3 Browser

This has many options that are very similar to the IE tab, as in Cookie control, deleting URL lists, etc. There isn't any need to delve too deep on this part, as its mostly explained above.

The next tab is the Mail, shown below:










Outlook Express v5 Mail/News
Netscape Mail 3.x / Messenger 4.x
Thunderbird v1.x

Whichever email client you use, it will remember your messages.

Outlook Express v5 Mail/News -

In the Current Data box, this shows all the folders that are used or created in Outlook Express. The default files are:

Inbox.dbx
Outbox.dbx
Sent items.dbx
Drafts.dbx
Deleted Items.dbx
Folders.dbx
Offline.dbx
Pop3uidl.dbx

Also, if you use newsgroups, no matter if they're your ISP's or a paid subscription, the groups that you use will also be listed.

The Keep list, much like the Cookie options from before, allow you to keep certain files. The default are:

Inbox.dbx
Outbox.dbx
Sent items.dbx
Drafts.dbx
Deleted Items.dbx

For example, even though you may empty your deleted items folder regularly, the remnants of the messages are still there, and can still be viewed using certain programs.

Don't worry, fresh, new files will be re-created upon startup of Outlook Express, however the newsgroups may need re-subscribing again.

Netscape Mail 3.x / Messenger 4.x -

There are two options available:

Netscape Mail Hidden Evidence Files - A questionable Netscape mail Feature stores the megabytes of evidence  often data which is totally irrelevant to its purpose. You can choose to eliminate the hidden files.

Netscape Mail History  You can also eliminate all copies of deleted and sent emails.

Thunderbird v1.x -

There are two options available:

Eliminate History  you can eliminate the history.

Data Remove List  This shows all the database files kept by Mozilla. Again, this can be controlled much in the same way as explained in the Cookie option.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The next tab is the Custom, shown below:










Custom Files
Custom Files Contents
Custom Folders
Folder Scans
Custom Plug-Ins

These options are for custom scanning, as the tab states. You can choose specific locations for cleaning.

Custom Files  As you can see on the screenshot above, you can add specific files by using the Browse function, or simply the Add button. Here you can eliminate all files that you've added.

Custom Files Contents  In this option, you can eliminate contents of all files on the list, again by using the Browse function, without deleting the files.

Custom Folders  Here, you can eliminate all contents of added folders, including sub-folder trees.

Folder Scans  In this part, you can scan added folders with custom masks and eliminate matching files. For example, file masks must include a Dot (.) and can also use Star (*) eg. *.log

Custom Plug-Ins  These are a list of all plug-ins for users of popular applications. You can click on each plug-in, to see a description of what it does at the bottom. e.g. WinZip v8 description is that it eliminates lists of recent paths, files and zips used by Winzip v8. By default, all these are ticked.

Most of the above sections in the Custom tab are user's preference, and may be for those advanced users.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The next tab, is Mode:










This is the area that many people may be familiar with, if you have used any wiping program in the past, e.g. BCWipe. There are two sections involved, the first being the most used, and needs to be looked at carefully.

Windows Mode
DOS Mode

Windows Mode  The simple description is that it eliminates most data and offers different levels of secure deletion. Any of these options will keep you safe from snoops.

So, lets look at in detail.

In the shot above, there is a Method of Destruction: 3 modes to choose from:

Zero (Recommended. Maximum speed) 00000000
Zero + Reverse 00000000 11111111
Zero + Reverse + Random (DOD) 00000000 11111111 ????????

When you use the program, this option is used for all files deletion. However, depending on which option above you pick, determines how long it takes to complete.

When you're deleting files, they're still not really gone, as they may still be shown in the free space. So, wiping over the space using a wiping facility helps to gain that added level of security. I'm not going to go into too much detail about how this works, as this may deter some people from using it.

The first option is the easiest, and quickest. The time it takes varies upon the size of the file, hard drive, and the amount of free space available.

The second takes a little bit longer, nearly double the time as the first. This is because it first writes over the space with the 00's, then back over it again with the 11's.

The third option again takes even longer. This uses the first two options, plus writes over with a random combination of 1 and 0's.

I have tested this using a 60MB file that I copied a few times. Using the first option, it took about 4 seconds to delete. Using the second option, it took about 8 seconds. Using the third took 10 seconds.

Upon using the test that I just carried out, I set the repetitions of destruction to 1. This means that it uses, say for the first option, just the 00000000, and stops. Setting it to 2 changes it to 00000000 then goes back to the beginning of the wiping, and starts again, 00000000.

Again, a quick test using all the above, on a 7 DOD gives the following times:

First  15 seconds
Second  28 seconds
Third  38 seconds

So, as you can see, just for a 60MB file, the time is greatly increased to wipe. So, if you have around 70GB of free space on your drive, and opt for the third option, using a 7 DOD repetition, then you may as well go out for a few days. Usually, this option is used for wiping a certain file, or folder. However, you can use it on the main drive. I have, I just left it running for a few days, to see how long it would take.

DOD is an abbreviation for Department Of Defence. This is the recommended level of security that is needed by governments to remain secure, a 7DOD being the most secure. Of course, you can choose any level you want, even up to the 1000's, but then you may as well go on holiday for a few weeks for one file to be deleted.

At the bottom of the options, there are some options for extra countermeasures. By default, the first one is ticked, the second one not.

DOS Mode  This is for Windows 95 and 98 only. If you're not using this on that version of Windows, it will be greyed out.

DOS mode uses a different systems from Windows mode. Files are securely overwritten with an alternating bit mask, zero-sized and deleted. You can only choose the number of repetitions for the DOS mode, from 1-9.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The next tab is the Misc:










This has eight main tabs, with separate tabs forming off each one. Most of it is pretty self explanatory, so I'll go into depth on any that are needed.

Registry
Safety
Control
Shutdown
Logging
Upgrades
Explorer
AIM

Registry

This has three options to look at

Registry Backups  Windows keeps backups of your registry which may contain sensitive data. You can eliminate these.

Clean Registry  Windows Registry can accumulate errors. Here you can set Evidence Eliminator to automatically run Microsoft's RegClean utility every time it runs. You have to install RegClean prior to using this option, and full download instructions are included in this option.

Defragment Registry  Note that this is for Advanced users only. Windows Registry can become fragmented. You can defragment and compact the registry after safe shutdown or restart. This can take around 20 minutes to complete, but please read the help section and you may test your machine, prior to using this option.

Safety

Again, this is for advanced users. You can protect new users to make sure that unusually large files are not to be deleted.

Control

You can tweak Evidence Eliminator for your own preferences.

Program Control  You can create a detailed log of registry options, display splash screen, disable screensaver at start of use, etc.

Stealth Mode  you can enable Evidence Eliminator and the system tray EE icon to vanish even when its running. There is a Hotkey you can setup, or choose to run in Stealth all the time.

Windows Logon  As Windows may require a username and password on startup, this option allows you to set up automatic logons to allow Evidence Eliminator to reboot the system without user intervention.

Shutdown

This is for Windows 95/98 use only. If you're running Evidence Eliminator, and Windows is shut down for any other reason, then this function allows you to intercept the ordinary shutdowns with its own.

Logging

There are four options. You can choose where to save the log that EE produces when its running, you can enable auto-logging, change the log font, and refresh the log, as a typical run can contain thousands of files.

Upgrades

Exactly what it says, you can check for upgrades.

Explorer

You can select Evidence Eliminator to respond to the right-click menus.

AIM

You can eliminate the list of AOL user names that have been sent AIM Instant Messages.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The last tab is the Drive Ops:

This has five sections involved:

Drive List
Drive Scan
High-Performance Mode
Space
Recycle Bin

As this section is rather intense, and is used for advanced use, I've only created screenshots for the indepth area, High-Performance Mode.

Drive List - You can eliminate evidence from hidden disk areas. This involves listing your relevant Hard Drives which could contain evidence, using the Add function.

Drive Scan - Here you can scan drives and eliminate unwanted file types. By default, all boxes are ticked, such as to enable drive scanning, and skip Hewlett-Packard Paperport and Cryptext Encrypted files.

The file types that are listed are: *.tmp, *.bak, *.gid, *.chk, *.old, *.$*, *.~*, *.---, and ~*.*

You can add or remove file types as usual.

High Performance Mode -

I've included three out of the four tabs using screenshots, as it explains all you need to know. The tabs include:

Control 
Directory Structures
File Structures
Scramble Attributes

Control - As shown below, this sets the high performance mode. Both options are ticked by default.










Directory Structures - Again, shown below. The Magnetic Remenance is unticked by default, as it adds to the time to finish scanning.










File Structures - Again, shown below.










However, the Magnetic Remenance option in this tab gives you a time allowance: 10GB per hour +. To try and visualise the time allowed for this scan, think back to the main tab, Mode, and then look at the options available.

If you choose zero scan, using 1DOD, then for 10GB, it will take one hour. However, if you use a zero scan with a 7DOD, then its one hour time seven, equalling 7 hours, just for 10GB.

Of course, you may want to choose a zero + reverse, on a 7DOD. So, again its 1 +1 hour for the scan type, then times by seven for the DOD. So, this equals 14 hours.

Of course, this is only for 10GB, so if its 20GB, then double the time, so its now 28 hours, and so on.

If you have a very large harddrive, think carefully which scan you want, and the number of repetitions involved. This will determine the amount of hours, so you may want to either leave it running for a few days, or a week. Its entirely up to you, but again, this is mostly for the Advanced user.

Scramble Attributes - All files and folders on your disks remember the date/time of creation, modification and last access. This evidence is accurate to 0.01 seconds. You can choose to scramble and randomise dates and times for all files and folders. Again, this is for the Advanced user, and is unticked by default.

Space - You can scan free space on your drives and wipe hidden data. All free clusters on your drives, including the contents of old deleted files and folders, will be clean like a new hard drive.

Recycle Bin - The recycle bin holds permanent evidence of your deleted files - even after you empty it. Here you can eliminate that data.

So, this is all that the Options hold. Although I've covered most of this content in depth, I've tried not to go too much into each area.

Hope you enjoyed reading this article, I certainly enjoyed covering it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Going to leave this open for a bit, unless it gets a bit overcrowded


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow---that has to be the most through review of a piece of software I have ever seen---Excellente!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback, linskyjack 

I had great fun delvinging into it. may be looking at some others, just not sure which yet


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, thats a lot!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Would you mind getting a little more thorough??












Just kidding !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

One great review you made Eddie.

Was going to check out there site but see that http://www.evidence-eliminator.com/ is blocked because it is in my hosts file.

You know why there site may be in a hosts file list?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Also on my Hosts File ...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not sure why its in your hosts file 

My harddrive has died, so when I'm back online at home, which may be the weekend due to other things, I'll have a look into this for you 

eddie


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

McAfee SiteAdvisor tested the Evidence Eliminator site and didn't find any problems with it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Used http://www.scandoo.com/ and it checks out as a ok site too. That was going tru Google.
If I checked msn then it gets worse.
http://m.s.scandoo.com/results.aspx?q=Evidence+Eliminator&FORM=FREEWS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I see you used the http://www.evidence-eliminator.com in the search gojo and I used the name " Evidence Eliminator " so guess the name is used other places that may be bad. 
But sill the hosts file is blocking there site.


----------



## nicoleperryman (Jul 7, 2006)

This is by far the most complete review I read in years. Thanks Eddie. :up: However, I'm not going to use Evidence Eliminator. They are using some questionable advertising techniques, to say the least. Maybe that's why some people have their website into their "hosts" files. And I can't trust such a company. Just search on Google for something like "evidence eliminator spam" and see what you get.

There are better and cheaper alternatives. Let's face it why pay $149.95 for a piece of software unless you have something really nasty to hide.  I use and strongly recommend East-Tec Eraser 2006 (only $49.95) and Webroot Window Washer (only $39.95). Both apps are ok and I read nothing bad about the companies behind them. Plus, with a little search on Google you can find big discounts on both. Take a look here to see what I mean: http://www.downloads32.com/discounted-privacy.htm

Best wishes,
Nicole


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I agree with you, Nicole. EE used to send loads of emails out to anyone on the web, so many used to block their domain. This maybe why its being blocked in the Hosts file.

Hewee and GoJo, do you use SpywareBlaster, or something like that? If so, this may be the reason.

This program goes very indepth about some of the options that you can do, where some of the cheaper alternatives won't do. 

I used to use a few other programs, but now just use this one.

I'm thinking of some freeware/shareware or even cheaper paid ones to do next. If anyone has some that they'd like me to review first, let me know. Either here, or via PM


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

nicoleperryman, I've just noticed that you've been promoting this site all over the web. Are you affiliated with this site at all?

eddie


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I use SpywareBlaster but this program is not blocking the site. The URL appears in the Hosts File as www.evidence-eliminator.com but as Hewee pointed out you can access the site by using www.evidenceeliminator.com (no hyphen between the two words) and the Host File will allow this URL to connect.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I can get to http://www.evidenceeliminator.com/ but then when you click on " Enter Site " you go to http://www.evidence-eliminator.com/product.d2w and it is blocked by my hosts file.


----------



## baaddgurl (Jun 10, 2006)

I`ve never had software that i had to buy any better than any free app after a search on google . And they wany $150 !


----------



## nicoleperryman (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Eddie,

Sorry for replying so late. I'm not affiliated with any site (although it may not be such a bad idea). I just found this website and bought a couple apps from the "discounts" page. There are *a lot* of shareware websites out there but this one brings something a little different by giving away discounts. Thats why I thought about recommending it. :up: They get some new visitors and the visitors get some apps for less money, like I did. I still dont understand how they can give away discounts: if I remove their affiliate ID from the link the coupon code has no effect whatsoever  Any hints?

Anyway, are you getting any income from promoting Evidence Eliminator? I estimate they are paying about 100 bucks per sale to their affiliates from that huge $149 price. You dont have to answer that if you dont want to  

Best wishes,
Nicole


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

nicoleperryman said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> Anyway, are you getting any income from promoting Evidence Eliminator? I estimate they are paying about 100 bucks per sale to their affiliates from that huge $149 price. You dont have to answer that if you dont want to
> 
> ...


I'm glad you brought this up, as I'm just editing my first post in this thread. I'm just a 3rd party reviewer. Bought it myself, and liked it a lot, so thought I'd share it. Going to be doing some free ones soon, so will have a good look around, and see whats out there 

eddie


----------



## nicoleperryman (Jul 7, 2006)

My honest opinion is your effort should be repaid. Im sure EE will sell more copies to people reading your posts than to those getting spam. I consider writing some articles myself and becoming an affiliate somehow. Seems to be fun and maybe I can earn some extra money too.

Good luck,
Nicole


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This is just as a FYI and does indicate that this organization is "slightly" slimy and is perhaps why they are in the HOSTS file.

I was searching for updates to my Canon Zoombrowser software and found the following link

http://free-sofware-download.miatpa.org/zoombrowser_download/

with the following text showing in the seach engine.

"The Zoombrowser download Page! Add Zoombrowser download to your favorites (Press Ctrl and D) - You'll be glad you did! The Zoombrowser download Page FAQ: Did you know the Zoombrowser download page "

Sure looks like a candidate??

Click on the link and you are suddenly in the "mire" of Evidence Eliminator spreading fear, uncertainty and doubt.

Ah, not to worry, I'll just hit the old back key and return to my search engine.

NOT!!

Captured again by the FUD factor.

IMHO, no matter how good this software may be, they have all the appearances of snake oil salesmen.

Other misleading links:
http://free-sofware-download.avotresanteplus.com/download_zoombrowser_free/
http://free-sofware-download.work-net.org/zoombrowser_free_download/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Interesting information WhitPhil.


----------



## nicoleperryman (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks WhitPhil. This brings some light to the matter. Bottom line, look for alternatives and avoid that scary sh*t. Im not even close to getting into jail for what Im doing online still those pages give me the creeps.  Im sure anyone can find some software to do a better job than a piece of VB code without trying to scare the hell out of you.

my lousy 2cents

:down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

and this is pinned why?  am I the only one who sense an affiliation with this app here...?


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

eddie5659 said:


> I'm thinking of some freeware/shareware or even cheaper paid ones to do next. If anyone has some that they'd like me to review first, let me know. Either here, or via PM
> 
> Hi eddie i would be interested in your opinion of 'Trojan Hunter' its not a free prog (30 day free trial) i like it, but i have read some mixed reviews of it.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Unstuck this now 

computer_nut: I put a discalimer on the first post in this thread, stating I wasn't affiliated in any way 

Also, thanks for posting that info, WhitPhil 

Had a look around, and I may see one reason why it may be being blocked:

http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trdrsmwy.shtml



> The 'M54111925.so' file is another trojan dropper. It is now detected as 'Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.xa'. It terminates Internet Explorer's process and then drops and runs a file named 'helper.exe' to Windows System folder. This file is an intrusive adware that is now detected as 'Trojan.Win32.Fakespy.a'. It creates a startup key for its file in the Registry and from time to time shows fake alerts. The URL from such alert messages point to a search engine:
> 
> http://msxpsupport.com/soft/search.php?said=dsm&qq=<value>
> 
> ...


I wonder if this is why its blocked? Just a thought.

Ah, found what I was looking for:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/evidence-eliminator/

So, I can see why its blocked. Although it is a good program for what it does, like you say, the cost is high, and the tactics to entice you to buy are wrong, so I can understand the mixed reactions 

It was fun to review, none the less, and I learnt some new things along the way.

Dude044: I'll take a look at that program this week, and see how it goes. If anyone else has used 'Trojan Hunter' before, can they send me a PM about it, so I can pool them together, for a better review this time 

I'll create a new thread for that one, when its done 

eddie


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks eddie, I appreciate you taking the time :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow thanks Eddie for the link on the reason it is on my hosts file list.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

No good deed goes unpunished, as they say, Eddie. Look forward to your next review.


----------

